# November--What are you reading?



## Desdichado (Nov 1, 2005)

I didn't see a thread on the first page anywhere for this, and since it's November 1st, it seems the time to bring it up!

I just barely finished reading _She_ by H. Rider Haggard, less than an hour ago, as a Project Gutenberg ebook.  Next from Project Gutenberg, I'll be re-reading _Thuvia, Maid of Mars_ by Edgar Rice Burroughs.  In real books, I'm reading _The Secret of Sinharat_ by Leigh Brackett.  The version I have also has the book _People of the Talisman_ included (both are fairly short) so I expect I'll read that too, while I'm at it.  Then, I should have _Sky Pirates of Callisto_ by Lin Carter in my hands by the time I'm done with that--it's the third book in the Callisto series, which I'm enjoying more than I thought I would.

Hmm... anything else this month?  I'm not sure.  Assuming I finish _Thuvia, Maid of Mars_, I'll probably read ERB's _Lost on Venus_ next, but I doubt I'll get both of those read within the month.  We'll see, though.  I've also requested Leigh Brackett's _The Book of Skaith_ from my ILL--it's been many, many years since I've read that and I actually have very little memory of it.  If combines three earlier (and shorter) books in one; _The Ginger Star, The Hounds of Skaith_ and _The Reavers of Skaith_.

And finally, I'm filling up some of my reading corners by pulling out my now two-year old copy of _The Coming of Conan the Cimmerian_ and reading some of those stories again.  I just read "Xuthal of the Dusk" the other day, for instance.


----------



## Tetsubo (Nov 1, 2005)

The Anatomy Of Motive by John Douglas and Mark Olshaker


----------



## DanMcS (Nov 1, 2005)

Just finished _The Colour of Magic_ by Pratchett, which seemed really familiar all they way through, and I eventually figured out I read it 10 or 15 years ago.  I've got _The Light Fantastic_ next on my list.

Currently reading _Inkspell_, and will probably hit the sequel (Inkheart?) soon.

Before Colour, I read Eragon and its sequel, Eldest; that author has to be a gamer.

I've got _Fingerprints of the Gods_ (Graham Hancock) on my stack because I think it will be good for whacky conspiracy theory gaming, or maybe I can use the ancient civilization he talks about in an RPG.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in the middle of several books.

_The Year's Best Sci Fi_ (#22)
_As Told at the Explorers Club: More Than Fifty Gripping Tales of Adventure _ (not sure I'll dig much further into this one)
_The Bloody Crown of Conan_

But all will make way for _A Feast for Crows _ when it comes out next week.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 1, 2005)

The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester

I loved Demolished Man so I thought I'd give another one of his classics a shot.  So far so good!


----------



## Chaldfont (Nov 1, 2005)

*Guns, Germs and Steel by Jared Diamond. *

I'm currently reading the section where he runs down the reasons why certain large mammals were domesticated and others weren't and how this affected different populations' uptake of sedentary food production. Sounds exciting, doesn't it?

Actually this stuff is great. It got me thinking about using his criteria to list the creatures in the MM most likely to be domesticated. It might be interesting fodder for a homebrew campaign.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 1, 2005)

Just finished _Going Postal_ and started in on the new(er) translation of _The Mysterious Island_.

Also completed my usual Hallowe'en ritual of reading _October Country_ and a bunch of Poe & Lovecraft.

Next up?  Probably some Charles de Lint.


----------



## rom90125 (Nov 1, 2005)

*The Americanization of Benjamin Franklin* by Gordon Wood.  A very interesting and enlightening read thus far.  Next on the stack is *Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell* by Susanna Clarke.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 2, 2005)

_Flight of the Nighthawks_ by Raymond E. Feist, the first in his new trilogy.


----------



## danbuter (Nov 2, 2005)

A Game of Thrones, which will be followed by the rest of the series. I haven't read it in years, and I've forgotten a lot of stuff.


----------



## devilbat (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm just finishing up _A clash of kings_, and I'll be taking a break from GRR Martin, to read _Annhilation_, book V of the "War of the Spider Queen" series.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 2, 2005)

I just finished reading _Treasure Island_ for the first time.  Great book!  I'm in a class on children's lit, and every week a different student reads a book aloud to the class.  Instead of reading a whole picture book, I read a chapter from _Treasure Island_ ("The First Blow," where the action really starts heating up).  This class full of mostly 20-year-old girls sat in rapt attention, and several of them told me that it was the first time they understood why the book was a classic.  I was all happy and stuff.

I've still got to read about 50 more children's books this month, so I probably won't be reading much else.

Daniel


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 2, 2005)

rom90125 said:
			
		

> *The Americanization of Benjamin Franklin* by Gordon Wood.  A very interesting and enlightening read thus far.  Next on the stack is *Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell* by Susanna Clarke.




Freaky world, man ... a friend's father is reading that Franklin book, and I just got done with Strange & Norrell!


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2005)

_A Short History of Nearly Everything - Illustrated_ by Bill Bryson.


----------



## shaylon (Nov 2, 2005)

Jordan's Knife of Dreams (Yes Still!!).  After that I am going after some old Feist and maybe I will crack a book by some guy named George Martin.  Anyone ever heard of him?


----------



## Umbran (Nov 2, 2005)

Just finished _The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe_ by CS Lewis.

Now starting to re-read _Lord Foul's Bane_, the beginning of the "First Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever", by Stephen Donaldson - because I feel like being depressed by my books right now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2005)

_Going Postal_ by Terry Pratchett
_1831: Year of Eclipse_ by Louis P. Masur


----------



## Lazybones (Nov 2, 2005)

I just finished _Knife of Dreams_, and I'm reading Harrison's _Deathworld Trilogy_, toward the bottom of my last 5' stack of books from the annual library book sale. Haven't decided if I'm going to get the Martin book yet.


----------



## Starman (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm rereading A Song of Ice and Fire right now. Currently, I'm on _A Storm of Swords_. Next week, of course, I will be diving into _A Feast for Crows_. I even took the day off from work, so I won't have to do anything other than read. I can't wait!

After that, I'm not sure. Possibly _The Scar_. Maybe _Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norell_. _V for Vendetta_ is a possibility. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Jamdin (Nov 2, 2005)

I finished reading _The Mystery of Collinwood_ by Marilyn Ross on Saturday and started reading _Doc Savage Omnibus #5_ by Kenneth Robeson today.


----------



## Warehawk (Nov 2, 2005)

Currently:

_The Black Company_ by Glen Cook
_Knife of Dreams_ by Robert Jordan

On Deck:

_A Feast For Crows_ by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 2, 2005)

Poser 6 Manual and Bryce Manual, playing around with computer art.


----------



## CCamfield (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm almost done _A Short History of Byzantium_ by John Julius Norwich.  Recommended!


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 2, 2005)

Currently Half-Way through Moorcock's/Storm Constatine's _Silverheart_, based on the Multiverse of Micheal Moorcock.  It seems to be a upon a new plane of existence, rather than one already detailed elsewhere.  However, teh action takes place in a self-contained city locked in an icy waste, so it could be simply an area within one of the Icy Realms Moorcock has already detailed.

I'm also half-way through _Death's Messenger_, a Warhammer Novel.  So far I like it.  It's supposed to tie in with the Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying Game (as opposed to the Miniatures Game), but I haven't noticed any difference really.  I suppose if I knew the ins and outs of Warhammer & WFRP, I might notice how this book differs, but I don't.

I also just picked up Harlon Ellison's 50 Year Retrospective.  That one might take me awhile.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Nov 2, 2005)

Not much time to read lately, so I'm still reading "Prince of Dogs", Book 2 in the "Crown of Stars" series.  I have Books 3-6 of the series "on deck" after that.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 3, 2005)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> _Flight of the Nighthawks_ by Raymond E. Feist, the first in his new trilogy.




I'm working my way through the Feist collection myself.  I'm currently on "Rage of a Demon King," book 4/4 in the Serpentwar Saga.  He's an amazing author who can keep you interested in an epic story spanning a hundred years and a dozen books, without it getting old, boring, or repetitive.  He's one of the few authors who has gotten me to care about the characters involved, and it's sad to see them die, through violence, randomness, or old age.

That book is on "pause" right now, though; I'm reading R.A. Salvatore's "Promise of the Witch King," the sequel to "Servant of the Shard," which tracks drow mystery Jarlaxyl and his human assassin compatriot Artemis Entreri and their exploits.  Salvatore isn't the best writer in the world, being more pulpy than refined, but his stuff is entertaining.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 3, 2005)

Feist has got to be my favourite author.  Magician is my all-time favourite book; the Serpentwar Saga may favourite series.  I'm about half-way through Flight of the Nighthawks - pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 3, 2005)

The Golden Bough by James George Frazer


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 3, 2005)

So far, the NaNoWriMo book _No Plot? No Problem! _ by Baty.  I today started _The Web of Arachnos_, the first City of Heroes novel.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 3, 2005)

Just finished Children of the Rune, a collection of short stories set in the Diamond Throne. some good yarns in there but I felt it was a little bait and switch as many of the stories only had or dealt with Runechildren on the side. It was good enough though to get me to check out the next book, The Dragon's Return. Hopefully that will be more focused while retaining the quality.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 3, 2005)

I just picked up a ton of books from Amazon and Abebooks, so I'll probably have them all arrive in a week or two, and then I'll be reading them for the next few months or so.

_Sky Pirates of Callisto_ by Lin Carter
_Swordsman of Mars_ by Otis Kline
_Outlaws of Mars_ by Otis Kline
_Planet of Peril_ by Otis Kline
_Goddess of Ganymede_ by Michael Resnick
_Pursuit on Ganymede_ by Michael Resnick
_Warrior of Llarn_ by Gardner Fox
_Thief of Llarn_ by Gardner Fox
_Transit to Scorpio_ by Alan Burt Akers
I'll probably also buy _Almuric_ by Robert E. Howard off of an ENWorld member here in the next little bit too.  Along with my eBooks of older Edgar Rice Burroughs stuff and whatnot, that gives something like 20-25 books on deck.  

Also, just got a note from my library--the Flash Gordon reprints of the original Sunday Morning comic strips have come in for me in three volumes.  I'll go check those out and read them too.  I imagine that'll be very quick reading, though.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 3, 2005)

Ghost Hunter's Guide by Hans Holzer.  He's a bit of an arrogant arse, but there are tons of good "true" ghost stories in this HUGE book.  It was an impluse buy the week before Halloween, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Nov 3, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Just finished Children of the Rune, a collection of short stories set in the Diamond Throne. some good yarns in there but I felt it was a little bait and switch as many of the stories only had or dealt with Runechildren on the side. It was good enough though to get me to check out the next book, The Dragon's Return. Hopefully that will be more focused while retaining the quality.




Dragon's Return does focus more on the Dragons.

Even if they don't take center stage, their presence (or rumors of) really shape the stories.

I liked it better than Children of the Rune


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 3, 2005)

Currantly reading "The Historian" by Elizabeth Kostova. Just started it and its a little slow, but it seems to have potential.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 3, 2005)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Feist has got to be my favourite author.  Magician is my all-time favourite book; the Serpentwar Saga may favourite series.  I'm about half-way through Flight of the Nighthawks - pretty interesting so far.




I had been trying to get my oldest son to read Magician since he was 7 or 8. He finally picked it up a week and a half ago and now he's on _Silverthorn_. Always loved that series. 

For me, I've 'discovered' Martin. Holy creeping crap! That man can write: 

*Fiction:* _Clash of Kings_
*Non-Fiction:* _The Medieval Japanese Daimyo. The Ouchi Family's Rule of Suo and Nagato._
*Comics: * Conan (Dark Horse)
*Gaming:* Savage Worlds and a couple of SW Fantasy toolkits.


----------



## Eboe (Nov 3, 2005)

*Reading this month*

First I wanted to respon to this part;

I just finished reading Treasure Island for the first time. Great book! I'm in a class on children's lit, and every week a different student reads a book aloud to the class. Instead of reading a whole picture book, I read a chapter from Treasure Island ("The First Blow," where the action really starts heating up). This class full of mostly 20-year-old girls sat in rapt attention, and several of them told me that it was the first time they understood why the book was a classic. I was all happy and stuff.

     Another great book in a chidrens set is Where the red fern grows by Rawley, it will make all the girls in you class cry and hit on you.

  As to what Im reading last night I finished off A Knife of Dreams and cant seem to figure out who the Lord of Chaos is yet?  But to this month I think Im going for Crows, and maybe our small press authors book A Kings Quest,, why not and Terry Brooks new one as well  I have all the time in the world to read.


----------



## Starman (Nov 3, 2005)

Eboe said:
			
		

> As to what Im reading last night I finished off A Knife of Dreams and cant seem to figure out who the Lord of Chaos is yet?




The Dragon Reborn himself, Rand al'Thor.


----------



## amethal (Nov 3, 2005)

Just got back from a trip to Cardiff, where I picked up a load of second hand books.

I've finished _The Eaters of the Dead_ by Michael Crichton; its quite good, if short, and seemed surprisingly different to the film in many places. (_The 13th Warrior_ ) 

I didn't pick up on any of the Beowulf references in the film, only (slowly) when I read the book. Haven't seen the film in a while, so not sure if that makes me an idiot or not.   

I'm also reading _Footfall_ by Niven and Pournelle. I liked their _Legacy of Herot_ (more Beowulf, by a strange coincidence) but I'm finding this one pretty slow going. Anyone out there willing to give me some encouragement to finish it?

Next it'll be their sequal to _The Mote in God's Eye_ (title escapes me at the moment).

Its nice to visit some different second hand book shops for a change, even if my wife insisted on getting _The Sword of Shannara_ despite my lyrical descriptions of how much I hated it.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Nov 3, 2005)

Currently reading:

*Fiction*: _Belgarath the Sorcerer_ by David Eddings, and _Incubus Dreams_ by Laurell K. Hamilton. 
*Non-Fiction*: _Jarhead_, by Anthony Swofford.
*Gaming*: _Star Wars d20 Revised Core Rulebook_, and various SW supplements in preparation for an upcoming campaign.


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 4, 2005)

Let's see:

About to finish _The Lance and the Shield: The Life and Times of Sitting Bull_ by Robert Utley.  I enjoy delving into the history of the American West periodically.  Pretty good book from a well-respected author.  After that, I'm looking at _Bombs, Bugs, Drugs, and Thugs_ by Loch Johnson, and depending on how fast I finish that, following up with _Strategies of Containment_ by John Lewis Gaddis.  I do love me the Cold War.  Also, I will be receiving my copy of the new Calvin and Hobbes three book compilation around Thanksgiving.  It's supposed to be beautiful and I am inordinately excited.

Gaming-wise, I'm about to finish off _Target: Wastelands_ and then delve into _Loose Alliances_ to fulfill my Shadowrun needs.   

Also, have to concur with above opinions on Treasure Island and Where the Red Fern Grows.  Both fantastic books, though I haven't read either in years.  I sometimes wonder about kids these days.  I read Tom Sawyer, Huck Finn, Treasure Island, Call of the Wild...many of the classics, and I loved them.  I dunno what turns some people off, though I suppose they can be challenging reads.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 4, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Also, have to concur with above opinions on Treasure Island and Where the Red Fern Grows.  Both fantastic books, though I haven't read either in years.  I sometimes wonder about kids these days.  I read Tom Sawyer, Huck Finn, Treasure Island, Call of the Wild...many of the classics, and I loved them.  I dunno what turns some people off, though I suppose they can be challenging reads.



Two things to think about with older books:
1) The more time that separates an author from the audience, the more different the author's language will be from the audience's.  Books literally become more difficult to read the older they get.  It's not that kids are getting dumber.
2) There are a LOT more people writing kids' books these days, and there are plenty of quality books being written in modern times.  Today's kids may be loving Holes or Maniac Magee every bit as much as you and I loved Tom Sawyer and Call of the Wild.

Daniel


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 4, 2005)

amethal said:
			
		

> Just got back from a trip to Cardiff, where I picked up a load of second hand books.
> 
> I've finished _The Eaters of the Dead_ by Michael Crichton; its quite good, if short, and seemed surprisingly different to the film in many places. (_The 13th Warrior_ )




While I enjoyed the 13th Warrior, I thought the book was heads and shoulders above it.  An amazing little piece of writing IMO.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 4, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Two things to think about with older books:
> 1) The more time that separates an author from the audience, the more different the author's language will be from the audience's.  Books literally become more difficult to read the older they get.  It's not that kids are getting dumber.




And it's not just language (syntax, vocabulary, even shades of meaning) but it is also culture, technology level, and other hidden assumptions implicit in the text.


----------



## CCamfield (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I'm reading _Bloody Crown of Conan_ (Howard).  It's a bloody good read!


----------



## WmRAllen67 (Nov 4, 2005)

Work's been busy, so I'm still working my way through _The Pirate Wars _ by Peter Earle...

After that, I'll be reading _Of Plymoth Plantation, 1620-1647_ by William Bradford, and am going to try to get a trip out to the Plimoth Plantation living history museum when I'm up in New England for Thanksgiving...

I'm just a tad topical this month...


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 5, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Two things to think about with older books:
> 1) The more time that separates an author from the audience, the more different the author's language will be from the audience's.  Books literally become more difficult to read the older they get.  It's not that kids are getting dumber.
> 2) There are a LOT more people writing kids' books these days, and there are plenty of quality books being written in modern times.  Today's kids may be loving Holes or Maniac Magee every bit as much as you and I loved Tom Sawyer and Call of the Wild.
> 
> Daniel




I think you're overestimating how old I am.    

Sure, I loved Sideways Stores from Wayside School and My Side of the Mountain and other more modern works, as well, when I was young.  Still managed to get through plenty of the classics, though I suppose I'm probably an exception.  

My intent was not to insinuate that today's kids are somehow less intelligent, but I suspect that fewer kids are exposed to these things than in the past.  And I think that's sad, because I think they're great stories, that at heart should be accessible regardless of generation.  

But it's all just impressions.  I am by no means expert in this area.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 5, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I think you're overestimating how old I am.



 I'm thirty myself.  I read _Call of the Wild_ when I was eight or nine and enjoyed it.  I'm observing a second-grade classroom for my college classes, and today I was browsing through the books that the second-graders can choose from, and found an unabridged copy of _Call of the Wild_.  So they're definitely still there.



> My intent was not to insinuate that today's kids are somehow less intelligent, but I suspect that fewer kids are exposed to these things than in the past.  And I think that's sad, because I think they're great stories, that at heart should be accessible regardless of generation.



They are great stories.  But the fact that they were written in old language makes them difficult.

When I read the chapter from _Treasure Island_, I had to read it aloud by myself first, to make sure I understood all the words.  When he talks about hearing nothing but the sound of the surges, it took me a minute to realize that "surges" must be an old word for "breakers" or "waves."  

More than that, the pacing of the language is not a modern pacing:  sentences are longer, verbs precede nouns more often, and so forth.  It's beautiful, don't get me wrong, but there's a skill in reading it.

Which is part of why I read it aloud to my classmates, and why as a teacher I hope to read it aloud to my young students:  there's a skill to reading old books, and part of that skill involves reading the unusual language patterns and "hearing" it in your head, being able to catch the rhythms of the language and use those rhythms to make sense of the passage.  I think that reading the classics aloud is a great way to learn this skill.

Hey, *Eric Noah* is a children's librarian, right?  Eric, are you around?  I'm guessing you'd have great insight in this area.

Daniel


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 5, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I'm thirty myself.  I read _Call of the Wild_ when I was eight or nine and enjoyed it.  I'm observing a second-grade classroom for my college classes, and today I was browsing through the books that the second-graders can choose from, and found an unabridged copy of _Call of the Wild_.  So they're definitely still there.




Good to hear.  I think a lot of us not in the education field get a skewed view of these things.  My girlfriend is finishing up her education degree (HS US history) and often surprises me with insights  and such that I otherwise don't have an opportunity to twig into.  As someone who thinks education is invaluable, I'm always happy to learn that my sometimes negative impressions are mistaken.   





> They are great stories.  But the fact that they were written in old language makes them difficult.
> 
> When I read the chapter from _Treasure Island_, I had to read it aloud by myself first, to make sure I understood all the words.  When he talks about hearing nothing but the sound of the surges, it took me a minute to realize that "surges" must be an old word for "breakers" or "waves."
> 
> ...




That's true.  It's been so long since I read some of those, I imagine my memory has faded as to my experience with reading those stories.  These days I'm pre-occupied with my professional reading (as a quick look at my reading list will show   ).  I should make some time and reacquaint myself with some of my old favorites.

Also, I commend your work in this area.  It's important work that you're doing.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 5, 2005)

This month I will attempt to finish the Battle of Evernight by Celilia Dart-Thornton, the Dark Moon by Julia Gray, Ivanhoe by Sir Walter Scott and the Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood.
Later in November I will try Archangel by Sharon Shrinn, but have decided to give up on Myrren's Gift by Fiona McIntosh, Medalon by Jennifer Fallon and Seer King by Chris Brunch.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 5, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Good to hear.  I think a lot of us not in the education field get a skewed view of these things.  My girlfriend is finishing up her education degree (HS US history) and often surprises me with insights  and such that I otherwise don't have an opportunity to twig into.



Your girlfriend will appreciate this anecdote, then--my masters-in-history wife said she found it "amusifying."  

In one of my education classes, the professor was having us do an idiotic activity that culminated in telling one another one thing we knew about "The Revolutionary War."  Being a smartaleck, I told my partner, "There were lots of different Revolutionary Wars.  The French one involved guillotines."  (I should've specified *which* French one, I know).  My partner giggled and said, "I don't know anything about the Revolutionary War--who was President then?"

I looked at her disbelievingly and, once I realized she was serious, said, "Uh, there *wasn't* a President.  That was kind of the whole point."

"Oh, okay," she said, "then who was President after the war?"

"YOu mean the first president?"

"Yeah!  Was that George Washington?"

Ladies and Gentlemen, I introduce you to the woman who will be teaching your children.

Daniel


----------



## Steel_Wind (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm reading _A Feast for Crows_ by George RR Martin!! We couldn't wait until Tuesday and my wife bought the ebook version.  At least this way with the option to use it on another computer, we can read it at the same time and so have avoided _that_ fight.

A long, long five year wait.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Nov 5, 2005)

Mystic and Rider by Sharon Shinn. Very good book.


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 5, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Your girlfriend will appreciate this anecdote, then--my masters-in-history wife said she found it "amusifying."
> 
> In one of my education classes, the professor was having us do an idiotic activity that culminated in telling one another one thing we knew about "The Revolutionary War."  Being a smartaleck, I told my partner, "There were lots of different Revolutionary Wars.  The French one involved guillotines."  (I should've specified *which* French one, I know).  My partner giggled and said, "I don't know anything about the Revolutionary War--who was President then?"
> 
> ...





   

Wow.  That's a great story!


----------



## MonsterMash (Nov 6, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
> 
> I loved Demolished Man so I thought I'd give another one of his classics a shot.  So far so good!



Both of those are great books

Currently this month I am reading _Nostromo_ Joseph Conrad, _Fifth Elephant_ Terry Pratchett, 3.5 PHB, MM, DMG.


----------



## Orius (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm still plowing through the _Wheel of Time_ to get all refreshed and everything before I start on _Knife of Dreams_.  It takes a while even skipping over the irrelevant parts and the recaps that are in the earlier books.


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 6, 2005)

Just finished _Pride of Carthage_, starting up on _The Historian_.


----------



## delericho (Nov 6, 2005)

Finished "The Two Swords" last night. It was a standard Drizzt book, with all the good and bad that goes with that.

Next up:

Novels: "The Wee Free Men" and "A Hat Full of Sky", both by Terry Pratchett.

Game: "Silver Marches", "Faiths and Pantheons" and "Player's Guide to Faerun" in some order, followed by the Serenity RPG.

Other: The book of Job, followed by Psalms.


----------



## Pants (Nov 7, 2005)

Started reading _Anansi Boys_ by Neil Gaiman yesterday (on a plane ride). I should finish it tonight.

After that... _A Feast for Crows_ will be devoured beginning Tuesday! Mwahahaha.....


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 7, 2005)

JD: I'm coming to your house and stealing your books. Fair warning.

I just spent the weekend reading _The Collected Calvin and Hobbes_, all three volumes. Literally every piece of comic art associated with Calvin and Hobbes -- all the newpaper comics, all the book covers and all the interior pieces he did for the treasuries. Along with a new introduction by Watterson (and one of his more recent paintings). 

Unbridled joy is the only way to describe. Inspirational, hilarious and deeply moving. I consider myself profoundly fortunate to have grown up with that six-year-old and his tiger in the papers every day.

I picked up _The Moon Maid_ by ERB and _Slavelords of Cydonia_ from Bad Axe, both at my local used bookstore. Hurrah!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> JD: I'm coming to your house and stealing your books. Fair warning.



Er...


			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I just spent the weekend reading _The Collected Calvin and Hobbes_, all three volumes. Literally every piece of comic art associated with Calvin and Hobbes -- all the newpaper comics, all the book covers and all the interior pieces he did for the treasuries. Along with a new introduction by Watterson (and one of his more recent paintings).



Maybe we can arrange some kind of trade?  Other than Bloom County, I don't remember anything else about comic strips.  C&H was a foundational part of my youth.

Although, sadly, I wasn't all _that_ young anymore when I read it.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 8, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> And it's not just language (syntax, vocabulary, even shades of meaning) but it is also culture, technology level, and other hidden assumptions implicit in the text.



Definitely true.  Hey, *Eric*!  Sometime I might see if I can pick your brain regarding your experiences as a children's librarian:  my professors in the children's lit section of my program leave something to be desired, and I'd really be interested in hearing any wisdom you have on conducting lessons with books.

Today I did a readaloud with my second-grade class (where I'm observing) on _The Day I Swapped my Dad for Two Goldfish_, one of Neil Gaiman's charmingly weird children's books.  The lesson was about how to use dialog to advance a story, although I used much simpler words for it.  I think it went well, and designing a lesson plan around it certainly helped me read the book in greater depth.

Daniel


----------



## WargamerX (Nov 8, 2005)

Feast of Crows in coming out next week?!?

Where did you find that out?????

I guess I'll be re-reading the other books...


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Nov 8, 2005)

'The Deed of Paksenarrion' by Elizabeth Moon.

I love Paks.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 8, 2005)

Tribunal, a Roman first person narration. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Starman (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I finished my reread of _A Storm of Swords_ reread a few days ago, so I'm reading _V for Vendetta_ while I wait for AFfC. It is excellent!


----------



## Pants (Nov 9, 2005)

_A Feast for Crows_. Yes.  Finally, after 5 frelling years, I have it. 7, if you count the time I waited between CoK and aSoS.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 9, 2005)

Just started reading Presumed Innocent by Scott Turow today.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 9, 2005)

Just picked up _*Running From The Deity*_ by Alan Dean Foster a Pip & Flinx novel.


----------



## amethal (Nov 9, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just started reading Presumed Innocent by Scott Turow today.



That's the book that started me on Scott Turow.

I found it very hard to get into it, since its more or less written in the present tense.

Since then I've found all his other books hard to get into as well because they all turn out to be about something completely different to what I thought they were about. 

My favourite one is probably Pleading Guilty.

EDIT - and Footfall is getting a lot better now the aliens have turned up properly. I think I might skip all the little Earth based side stories,  although I don't normally.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm about 40 pages from the end, but so far I'd have to say _The Stars My Destination_ is an amazing book.  God this needs to be a movie!!  It would be like a SciFi version of Payback.  Gully Foyle is just a great character.   If you enjoy classic Sci-Fi I can't reccomend this enough.  It's short but with enough meat to be a wonderful read.


----------



## Decado (Nov 10, 2005)

I just got back from Waldenbooks where I bought _The Ambassador Chronicles_. I am looking forward to more Warhammer fun.

Decado


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 11, 2005)

I just finished Pullman's The Golden Compass and really want to get my hands on the next two books in that series.

Until I do, I'll be reading Janny Wurts' Peril's Gate.


----------



## Starman (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, I read _V for Vendetta_ and _A Feast for Crows_. Now, I'm diving into _Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell_.


----------



## sniffles (Nov 11, 2005)

delericho said:
			
		

> Novels: "The Wee Free Men" and "A Hat Full of Sky", both by Terry Pratchett.




Those are both excellent reads! Read them last year.   

I'm currently blazing through _Howl's Moving Castle_, by Diana Wynne Jones. I'd recommend it to anyone who enjoys modern takes on "fairy tales" such as Neil Gaiman's _Stardust_.


----------



## evildmguy (Nov 11, 2005)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> That book is on "pause" right now, though; I'm reading R.A. Salvatore's "Promise of the Witch King," the sequel to "Servant of the Shard," which tracks drow mystery Jarlaxyl and his human assassin compatriot Artemis Entreri and their exploits.  Salvatore isn't the best writer in the world, being more pulpy than refined, but his stuff is entertaining.




Thank you!  I needed that as a way to describe him.  The book was actually tough to read.  I usually enjoy his stuff a lot.  But this one was tough to get into.  I don't know why.  I did finish it and it was good but either I have changed or he has as this one didn't grab me as much as his books used to do.  

Third in the Erevis Cale trilogy.  Name escapes me.  
New FR fiction.  Dang I am bad with names.  
V for Vendetta.  
Then the next Kelley Armstrong book.  
After that I have some Kim Harrisson books to read.  

Been on a reading trip recently and I have really enjoyed it!

Have a good one!  Take care!  

edg


----------



## frog (Nov 12, 2005)

Just finished _Memories of Ice _ by Stephen Erickson. Now I am anxiously awaiting the U.S. release of _House of Chains _ and _Midnight Tides_. 

Now if they would just release Glen Cook's _Dread Empire _ series in one hardback that would tide me over for a bit until the Erickson stuff comes out.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 12, 2005)

evildmguy said:
			
		

> The book was actually tough to read.  I usually enjoy his stuff a lot.  But this one was tough to get into.  I don't know why.  I did finish it and it was good but either I have changed or he has as this one didn't grab me as much as his books used to do.




I agree with you (having finished the book a few days ago), this book's quality was a few notches below his usual stuff.  It seemed like he was writing to meet a deadline and didn't get to polish this one up.  The plot didn't flow well.  I can barely remember what the storyline was less than a week after finishing it.  The characters weren't really fleshed-out; I never got around to actually caring about any of them.  Even Entreri and Jarlaxyl fell flat, to me, and I think that Jarlaxyl has the potential to be one of the most intriguing characters in the Realms.

I do think that it's his writing style that has changed, and for the worse.  I make it a point to re-re-re-read the Homeland trilogy every couple of years or so, because I think that it's a well-written book that has a good story to go with it (good writing is useless without entertainment, and entertainment is lessened by bad writing; both must exist to provide a book worth reading) It's a gradual decline over the last several novels, with this one to the point of being difficult to read.  I agree with a friend of mine that the decline started after he  /



Spoiler



resurrected Wulfgar


\, trying to devise a plot to get around that death for whatever reason, and subsequently basically writing that character out of any future books.  It hurt the series, continuity-wise, and character-development wise.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm Reading Enworld threads


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 12, 2005)

Okay also Newtons Cannon (Greg Keyes), the Illustrated History of the Treaty of Waitangi (Claudia Orange), Traditional Songs of the Maori (Mervyn McClean), Thud (Pratchett) and Jungle Tales of Tarzan (REH)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 12, 2005)

Just finished "The Charnel Prince", the second book of the "Kingdoms of Thorn and Bone" series by Greg Keyes. Very good books- first was introduced to this author through his short stories in Dragon magazine a couple years back. "The Briar King" is the first of the two books. Though fantasy, they have a very down to earth, "real world" feel to them, in no small part due to the author's use of modified real world languages to differentiate regions/cultures in his world. Very interesting. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tetsubo (Nov 13, 2005)

On War (Penguin Classics) by Carl Von Clausewitz


----------



## Asmo (Nov 13, 2005)

I´ve just finished "The Tawny Man" trilogy by Robin Hobb.
Wonderful stuff, best thing I´ve read in a long time, highly recomended.

Asmo


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 13, 2005)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> On War (Penguin Classics)



Sadly, my mental image of a bunch of distinguished penguins reading a beloved penguin classic was fleeting, as I remembered the name of the publishing house. 

Daniel


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Nov 14, 2005)

Now that the whole thing is out in paperback, I'm about to dig into the "Great Darkness Saga" from Harry Turtledove.

 A fantasy retelling of WWII.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 14, 2005)

Finished the Tribunal the other day and then picked up and finished Running with the Demon by Terry Brooks. Pretty good yarn and a quick way to pass the afternoon.


----------



## Starman (Nov 16, 2005)

I am a couple hundred pages into _Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell_. It starts slowly, but it is picking up now. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 16, 2005)

I finished _The Stars My Destination_ last night and now am ripping into the book I've waited years for..._The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King.  The Epic that started over twenty years ago is now at an end.


----------



## Storm Raven (Nov 16, 2005)

Lord Mhoram said:
			
		

> Now that the whole thing is out in paperback, I'm about to dig into the "Great Darkness Saga" from Harry Turtledove.
> 
> A fantasy retelling of WWII.




Speaking of Turtledove, I'm currently reading _Between the Rivers_.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 16, 2005)

Finished Running With the Demon and working on Knight of the Word. I think it's actually smaller than the first book! Good lord! Don't let Stephen King or the Harry Potter writer see this as they may decide that they can tell a story without excessive padding!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm about to read _Watchmen_.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 17, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I finished _The Stars My Destination_ last night and now am ripping into the book I've waited years for..._The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King.  The Epic that started over twenty years ago is now at an end.





Oooh...awesome


----------



## Starman (Nov 17, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I'm about to read _Watchmen_.




Have you read it before? It's one of my favorite stories. I reread it regularly.


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 17, 2005)

Just finished IT. It was okay. About par for the course for most of King's books. Great build-up, weak ending, weird usage of sex. Having read Firestarter, The Shining, The Stand, and now this, I think I'll put King away forever. Maybe I'll read the Green Mile sometime, but I dunno.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 17, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> Have you read it before? It's one of my favorite stories. I reread it regularly.




Nope, but I got spoiled on the ending at a panel at NekoCon. It was worth it, though. It was Michael Terracciano's on how to write unique heroes and memorable villains. He's even funnier than his comic


----------



## MonsterMash (Nov 17, 2005)

now started _The System of the World_ by Neal Stephenson. Also reading _ENGamer #3_ for review purposes and assorted computer manuals and online documentation for work.


----------



## Ratenef (Nov 17, 2005)

Still trying to finish The Bible within the year.

Also picking up The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe by C.S. Lewis in preparation for the movie next month.

Then I really want to read Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K. Rowling and The Knife of Dreams by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 17, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Just finished IT. It was okay. About par for the course for most of King's books. Great build-up, weak ending, weird usage of sex. Having read Firestarter, The Shining, The Stand, and now this, I think I'll put King away forever. Maybe I'll read the Green Mile sometime, but I dunno.



 Really give The Green Mile a try.  IMO, it's King's best book.


----------



## Starman (Nov 17, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Nope, but I got spoiled on the ending at a panel at NekoCon. It was worth it, though. It was Michael Terracciano's on how to write unique heroes and memorable villains. He's even funnier than his comic




Well, you're in for a treat. Enjoy and make sure you come back and let us know what you thought about it.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 17, 2005)

A buddy lent me _Dead Beat_, the latest in the Dresden Files books.  

My impressions were these:

Yeah!  You, go Harry!  Ride 'em!
Oh s*&%!  Poor Harry!
Dear Mr. Butcher -- Loved the book, but too many "amazing coincidences", lost plot threads and characters, and repetitions.  Come on, you can write better than this, I've seen it!

So much for a mini, spoiler-free review


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 18, 2005)

Finished A Knight of the Word and started on the last book in the series that I own, Angel Fire East or something along those lines. Not too shabby. Very popcorn reading.


----------



## Asmo (Nov 18, 2005)

Back to good old Eddings and the Tamuli, "Dooms of Fire". I like his style a lot. Good stuff.


Asmo


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 18, 2005)

I finished A Feast For Crows by Martin. I am now reading Ravenor by Dan Abnett.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 18, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> Well, you're in for a treat. Enjoy and make sure you come back and let us know what you thought about it.




Finished it last night. It was good. Knowing about the 



Spoiler



full-page splashes of the dead, the identity of the mastermind (and the fact that there _was_ some sort of mastermind), and his motivation


 kinda hurt my enjoyment, but it was still good.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 19, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Just finished IT. It was okay. About par for the course for most of King's books. Great build-up, weak ending, weird usage of sex. Having read Firestarter, The Shining, The Stand, and now this, I think I'll put King away forever. Maybe I'll read the Green Mile sometime, but I dunno.



_Salem's Lot_

_Salem's Lot_

_Salem's Lot_

Far and away King's scariest, greatest book. Better than _The Stand_, orders of magnitude better than _Firestarter_ or _The Shining_, and in a whole different world than _It_.

Seriously, if I was only going to read one Stephen King book for the rest of my life, it would be _Salem's Lot_. Everything King does well, he does better than he ever did in that book. It's completely scary. And NOT too long, which is a big deal for a King book.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Nov 20, 2005)

Finished China Mieville's _Iron Council_ a while ago, and unlike the first time I read it, actually enjoyed it. The ending is a huge downer, even compared to his usual endings, but I appreciated it a lot more this time.

Today, I picked up on a total impulse _The World of Kong: A Natural History of Skull Island_ by Weta Workshop. And it's probably the best impulse buy I've ever made. It's a lavishly illustrated field guide to the prehistoric fauna on Skull Island, from the wading birds and dinosaurs to the giant arachnids to Kong himself, _Megaprimatus kong_. It is incredible beyond my abilities to convey.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Nov 20, 2005)

Phantastes, then Lilith (both by George McDonald) for the time being.

A Feast for Crows (by George R. R. Martin) next.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2005)

A Feast For Crows George RR Martin
Legacy of the Darksword Weis & Hickman
The Wilding CS Friedman

Various non-fiction (computer science, history, law)


----------



## Pants (Nov 21, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> _Salem's Lot_
> 
> _Salem's Lot_
> 
> ...



I concur.

_Salem's Lot_ is.... really good. Reall creepy and just a downright good vampire yarn. I highly recommend it.

Give _Eyes of the Dragon_ a try too.


----------



## Testament (Nov 21, 2005)

A Clash of Kings by George RR Martin.  Only just started reading ASoIaF.

Holy hell, can this man write.  Is it normal to find yourself cheering for Daenerys though?


----------



## Ibram (Nov 21, 2005)

I've been in a dry spell as of late... no new books have realy grabed my attention.

I have been rereading the Gotrek & Felix saga by William King, and its been most enjoyable.  After I'm done with that I'm not sure what I'll read next... hopefully something will come out soon that catches my eye.


----------



## rom90125 (Nov 21, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> I am a couple hundred pages into _Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell_. It starts slowly, but it is picking up now. I'm enjoying it.





cool...I just started it tonight.  Previously, I was reading 'The Plot Against America' by Philip Roth.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 21, 2005)

Reading some non-fiction about the Black Death (another thing that also started in the Far East!) and Casear's 10th Legion. Good stuff so far. I tried to start the Secret Books of Venus by Tanith Lee but after the quick pacing of the various Knight of the Word series found it a little slow moving.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 21, 2005)

rom90125 said:
			
		

> cool...I just started it tonight.  Previously, I was reading 'The Plot Against America' by Philip Roth.



Ooh, what'd you think of *The Plot Against America*?  I listened to it on CD on my commute and thought it was brilliant.

Daniel


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 21, 2005)

Just finished reading 1634: The Gallileo affair. (Not to mention the rest of the 1632 series of books)  Not bad, but i've liked 1633 the best of the lot.  

I've picked up the latest Honor Harrington book, and since I've never read them before, am about to start reading the earlier books on the CD.  Now that's what I call a bargain.


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 21, 2005)

About halfway through THE DARKEST ROAD, the third book in Guy Kay's Fionavar Tapestry. I'm realy enjoying it; even though you can feel it's a first-time fantasy author, his immersion in Tolkien's language and created-world-history (he helped Christopher Tolkien edit the SILMARILLION, for the three of you who don't already know ) sure as heck pays dividends.

I'm recommending it to the missus to warm her up for LOTR, which she's never read.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 21, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Just finished IT. It was okay. About par for the course for most of King's books. Great build-up, weak ending, weird usage of sex. Having read Firestarter, The Shining, The Stand, and now this, I think I'll put King away forever. Maybe I'll read the Green Mile sometime, but I dunno.




I've read Dead Zone, Firestarter, Salem's Lot, The Stand, Dragon's Eye, and Pet Semetary. Of those, I liked Dead Zone the best. For the _best _ of King, though, I think I have to say: his short stories in the first two volumes of short stories.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

I just finished _Shadow Puppets_--woo! 

And then I'm moving on to _Shadow of the Giant_, and also to finish _The Golden Compass_(hopefully will finish that this week!  )


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 21, 2005)

I finished Ithanalin's Restoration by Lawrence Watt-Evans (An Ethshar novel), and finally read Wrinkle in Time. Now I think I might get the collection with all four Wrinkle books, or... something else. What I'd like to read is more superhero prose fiction that is not (1) purposefully ironic or satirical, especially of the genre, and (2) not based on a Marvel or DC license, but I think I've mined out that field. I've started on The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Klay, but it's slow going so far. Nice... but slow.


----------



## Starman (Nov 21, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Finished it last night. It was good. Knowing about the
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, knowing what was coming would suck. It's great, though, when you read it a second or third time and can see all of the hints and clues pointing toward it. 



			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Finished A Knight of the Word and started on the last book in the series that I own, Angel Fire East or something along those lines. Not too shabby. Very popcorn reading.




Terry Brooks was my first real exposure to fantasy fiction, so I still have a soft spot for him despite the fact that each of his Shannara books is a retelling of the last one and The Sword of Shannara, ummm, hews rather closesly to The Lord of the Rings. That said, I've always thought that the background for his Word and the Void trilogy would make for a great modern fantasy campaign. 



			
				Testament said:
			
		

> A Clash of Kings by George RR Martin. Only just started reading ASoIaF.
> 
> Holy hell, can this man write. Is it normal to find yourself cheering for Daenerys though?




Welcome to the club. I have always liked Daenerys, though she does tend to draw a mixed reaction. I know a few people who don't really like her.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 23, 2005)

... Aaand I just finished _The Golden Compass_. What an epic week. Lots of good endings.


----------



## glass (Nov 23, 2005)

At the moment I am not reading anything but textbooks, but next week I am off on holiday and I bought a few books to take with me:

'Knife of Dreams' by Robert Jordan
'Crime & Punishment' by Dostoyevski
'Eats, Shoots & Leaves' by Lynn Truss
'Larpers & Shroomer: The Language Report' by Suzi Dent
'Serenity Novelisation' (can't remember who wrote it)
I'm only going for 6 days. I think I may have got a little carried away.


glass.


----------



## NiTessine (Nov 23, 2005)

I've just finished reading a load of Finnish classics that are all dreadfully boring and only considered classics because we'd be a sorry nation if we didn't have some literary heritage other than _The Seven Brothers_ and _Kalevala_.

I'm now on a bit of a gaming novel binge to counterbalance the heavy and deep stuff. I finished Paul S. Kemp's _Midnight's Mask_ (awesome end for an awesome trilogy) yesterday and followed it straight up with Jess Lebow's _Master of Chains_, first book of Fighters. It was decent, but there were some anachronistic expressions I found a bit jarring. I've now started on Richard Baker's _Forsaken House_ which is promising but it reminds me of _Da Vinci Code_ with the infodumping. I hope they'll get scarcer as the plot picks up speed.

After that, I've got Philip Athans' _Annihilation_ and the first two novels of the Priests and the last three of the Rogues to read... Then there's _Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell_ that I read halfway through and never finished...

On the side, I'm reading Julius Caesar's _The Gallic War_ and I've got Conn Iggulden's Emperor series lined up after that. Autographed copies, too.


----------



## CrusaderX (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm finishing up _A Feast for Crows_.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 29, 2005)

Decided to go for some more popcorn reading and finished up The Further Chronicles of Conan. Boy, Jordan certainly wrote that series different than his Wheel of Time bits.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 29, 2005)

Now that I'm done with the Dark Tower I think I'll not sure what I'll read.  I have the next series of Black Company Books, The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy Series, or some Phillip K Dick stuff.   Maybe I'll try some non-fiction...


----------



## MonsterMash (Nov 29, 2005)

Apart from still reading _The System of the World_ trying to catch up on my reviews and magazine reading with _ENGamer #3_ and several issues of _New Scientist_.


----------

